

Vomit serves up virus at buffet (and other stories)... - karjaluoto
http://www.speakhuman.com/ch15_Be_Nice_to_People

======
karjaluoto
This is the most recent installment of my book Speak Human, which I'm
releasing online (for free) one chapter at a time.

Although it contains a number of stories, the one relating to that headline
(above) is particularly notable. It originally resulted in a great deal of
press and legal action.

